# double banded wood duck



## RBoleman (Jan 26, 2008)

shot a double banded wood duck the other morning and also one of the bands has a $100 reward


will try to put a picture up


has anyone seen this before?


----------



## #4s (Jan 26, 2008)

Good friend of mine did a few years back.  He mounted the bird and framed the cerificat
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=48380e.
Here is a link to the thread.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 27, 2008)

now that is awesome!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2008)

i shot a dove in Selma Alabama several years ago that had a $100 band along with the Ohio DNR band. Two banded woodies, but no money bands on them. Finding Bling on ducks is a lot more fun than scratch-offs at the gas station isn't it?


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 27, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> shot a double banded wood duck the other morning and also one of the bands has a $100 reward
> 
> 
> will try to put a picture up
> ...




Didn't even need "Amy",it like to have hit me in the head.
I really have enjoyed shooting AT them,with you.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats something there. I'm still waiting on my first band.


----------



## basslure (Jan 27, 2008)

A fellow shot one last Friday at Flat Creek PFA that was double banded


----------



## wingding (Jan 27, 2008)

killed one last year with a $100 band.


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 27, 2008)

Jason said he talked to you at the store the other day and that you shot one, thats good will have to get togather some next year


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 27, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Didn't even need "Amy",it like to have hit me in the head.
> I really have enjoyed shooting AT them,with you.



I have really enjoyed this year that just capped it off, if only creekbender would have been there


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 27, 2008)

Josh0031 said:


> Jason said he talked to you at the store the other day and that you shot one, thats good will have to get togather some next year



yeah we will have too 

maybe no one will get sick the next time

did yall kill many this year


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 27, 2008)

Tombuster said:


> Thats something there. I'm still waiting on my first band.



that was my first it is awesome


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 27, 2008)

#4s said:


> Good friend of mine did a few years back.  He mounted the bird and framed the cerificat
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=48380e.
> Here is a link to the thread.



that is great... congrats .... I hadn't heard anything back from mine yet


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 27, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> yeah we will have too
> 
> maybe no one will get sick the next time
> 
> did yall kill many this year



We done alright we killed a couple black ducks and pintails but far as numbers it was about the usually


----------



## creekbender (Jan 27, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> I have really enjoyed this year that just capped it off, if only creekbender would have been there



the only morning i stayed at home and the duck comes over where i sling all the lead at em , thats my luck 4 sure , but it was fun ricky shooting this year thanks for letting me go .


----------



## basslure (Jan 27, 2008)

lead????


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 27, 2008)

I shot a drake wood duck in 05 that also had a reward band.  I shot it on the Alcovy River and it was banded 2 months prior on Bass Lake in Ohio.  Where did you shoot yours?

I got my first banded goose in Newton Co this year and it was banded this past June in Georgia.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Double Banded*

Killed a woodie 3yrs ago in Dooly county with a double band $100. He was banded in Pennsylvania.


----------



## HADANUFF (Jan 28, 2008)

*double band*

I killed a double banded wood duck in 2003 that had been banded in maine the previous year. I killed it just west of Dothen, Al. They must double band a good many of them.


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 28, 2008)

creekbender said:


> the only morning i stayed at home and the duck comes over where i sling all the lead at em , thats my luck 4 sure , but it was fun ricky shooting this year thanks for letting me go .



Don't tell crieg


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 28, 2008)

SHHHHHHHHHH



I thought I give you some shells


----------



## creekbender (Jan 29, 2008)

*here's a picture of his duck*

here it is


----------



## Nitro (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is awesome congrats.  I have shot two banded geese, and one of them had a neck coller, I am still waiting to shoot my first banded duck.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 29, 2008)

creekbender said:


> the only morning i stayed at home and the duck comes over where i sling all the lead at em , thats my luck 4 sure , but it was fun ricky shooting this year thanks for letting me go .


Steel Steel
Do they make .410 steel shot?


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't steal it I shot it 

It came from Eufaula Ala.
hatched 2004

thanks for the putting up the picture for me!!!!


----------

